# HomeAgain Microchip Questions??



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

My vet uses the brand "HomeAgain" for microchipping. I have many questions about this brand and microchipping in general (I have read through the FAQ on the HomeAgain site and was hoping someone here could help me out a little more):

1) Does anyone have the HomeAgain microchip? 

2) I noticed you have to pay $18 a year for the chip to be registered. Does this mean they won't load your contact information on the chip without paying this annual fee? 

3) Does anyone have a microchip brand or know of one that does not require an annual fee? 

4) Also, I think this chip is only 10 digits and I thought you had to have a 15 digit chip if you wanted to travel with your pet internationally? Is true or not?

5) Does anyone know if the HomeAgain chip is okay for international travel? 

6) Could purchase my own chip and have my vet insert it if I didn't want to use HomeAgain?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. All but one of my dogs have had Home Again chips. I've never had an issue. 
2. You only have to pay the annual fee if you want their extra services.
3. I would look into a ResQ chip.
4/5. Last time I implanted a Home Again chip it was not iso compliant (not international compliant). I have used ResQ from Bayer for a number of years now and they are compliant. 
6. Absolutely you could. Just let your vet know you needed an iso compliant chip and bring it in completely packaged. But...you might check your local shelters and spca's. They may implant chips for you and have the brand you want.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

The HomeAgain chip I recently got for Rocky is a 15 digit number and is ISO compatible. I believe you can also register that number with Petlink which can be used worldwide for a nominal fee.

The HomeAgain people are awesome and great supporters of shelters and rescue groups.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Both Naddie and Quincy have the Home Again chip... only the 10 digit, so believe not international but that's not an issue for us. Only paid the initial registration fee...though I was taken back afte the first years when I got a notice of 'soon to expire'....only to find that was for the 'expanded service' .
The basics ( no annual fee) is that which I'm concerned with >>Our information/vet info etc is really all that I care about.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

here's a little bit of info if it helps. I still can't figure out the difference btwn compatiple and readable. What is compatible?

http://www.yourpetdoc.com/pethealthproducts/microchipidentification.html

My Home Again is also 15 digits.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

and yes, you can buy a resQ chip. 

ResQ MICROCHIPS


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Our Home Again chip is also 15 digits


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Giovanni's vet gave him the ResQ. There is not charge after initial implant. I am not familiar with the others. Did I do the right thing?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

ohhh, good thread to remind me...both of the boys are chipped, but I haven't changed the information - don't beat me up please. Still very close to the people who's info is on their chip and they can both contact me immediately.

I need to find out what I need to do.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> ohhh, good thread to remind me...both of the boys are chipped, but I haven't changed the information - don't beat me up please. Still very close to the people who's info is on their chip and they can both contact me immediately.
> 
> I need to find out what I need to do.


Here's some info that will help:

http://alternaluxe.blogspot.com/2011/09/are-your-pets-microchipped-what-next.html

You need to know where your chip is currently registered. If you're not sure who makes your chip there's a link there you can enter the chip number and it will tell you where your chip is currently registered and their contact info. Then contact that company and tell them the changes. Some have fees, some don't. You can re-register your chip with almost any company with a database.

If it's Home Again, i manage mine on the site, very easy to update, whatever your chip maker is, i highly recommend registering online, that makes every change easy peasy. On HA's site you can even add photos.

Add as much info as you can. At least 2 phone numbers, add your email, your vet, everything. That way g-d forbid you make a change and your pup is lost there are several other ways to contact you.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

tobysmom said:


> Who is the maker of your chip? Here's some info that will help:
> 
> Alternaluxe: Are your pets microchipped? What next?
> 
> ...


That's awesome! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

This is perfect for me, as I have the numbers, but I have no idea what company they are. I'll be able to do it all now. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie and Tilly both have Avid chips and are registered with Avid. Secret has an ISO chip from when she was showing in Europe. It is also registed with Avid although not an Avid chip.

With Avid, I paid a fee the 1st time I registered with them and then I also have to pay a fee if I change info -- like address, phone #, etc. but not an annual fee.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

tobysmom said:


> here's a little bit of info if it helps. I still can't figure out the difference btwn compatiple and readable. What is compatible?
> 
> http://www.yourpetdoc.com/pethealthproducts/microchipidentification.html
> 
> My Home Again is also 15 digits.


So I spoke with someone different at my vet's office and they said the HomeAgain chips ARE ISO compliant (at least that is what the HomeAgain rep has told them) and that they are infact 15 digits. Your article here though has me intrigued. I guess the different between being ISO compliant and just "sufficient identification for overseas travel" is the kHzs? Looks like ISO compliant is 134.2. It also says HomeAgain will be coming out with a 134.2 ISO compliant chip soon - I wonder how long this would be and if we should just wait for that one?


----------

